# Official 3-D league Induvidual Score Thread



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok guys even though the sign ups for teams are still open we are running a Induvidual score league so if you would post your scores.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

seriously?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

are we counting 11's. i shot a 291/300 w/11x's


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just count 11s in points possible so something/333


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

So the team deal is off?


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> are we counting 11's. i shot a 291/300 w/11x's


How can there be a 11x when a 3-d target doesent have x's????


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

at my club we count 11's as X's.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> at my club we count 11's as X's.


This. 11's are generally referred to as X's


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

mustang kid said:


> So the team deal is off?


No N7709K is running it but he is in HI right now with little WIFI service and he and I agreed that a Induvidual League could be ran to see who Is the best 3-D shooter in the Youth Forum.
Now quit rembling about Xs we will stay with whatever/300,400,etc


By the way my first and only 3-D this year was a 239/300 2x and I won.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

My highest this year is 370 out of 400.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So every score posted should be out of 330 or 440.
This year.
266/330 (Northeast indoor IBO Championship 3rd place)
259/330
277/330
286/330
292/330
285/330
300/330
379/440 (NH state championship 1st place)
284/330 7x
277/330


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

few shoots this year.
1st leg of a 3D state shoot- 289/330 10X
2nd leg of a 3D state shoot- 300/330 10X
3rd leg of a 3D state shoot- 271/330 (tough shoot!!)
2nd leg National triple crown (Erie)-402/440 12X


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

My club I shoot at goes out of 400 not 440 though.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Diamond_Archer said:


> My club I shoot at goes out of 400 not 440 though.


Keep track of your 11's, and then add that to your score when you're done just for this league. Or just don't worry about it, and keep track out of 400 lol


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Keep track of your 11's, and then add that to your score when you're done just for this league. Or just don't worry about it, and keep track out of 400 lol


Alright, haha.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Countryboy173 is in the league with 4 archers posting scores right now its:

1st Countryboy173:91%
2nd X-force hunter:88%
3rd Diamond Archer:84%
4th Corpralbarn:72%


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

284/360 with 3 x's.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Red River Bowhunters=252/300 Stanton Ky Ibo
Mt view archery=233/300 Richmond Ky Ibo
White oak archery=292/300 Lexington Ky Ibo
White oak archery=313/300 Lexington Ky Ibo
Ky Ibo state championship=296/300 Prestonsburg Ky
Tim Farmer annual bowshoot=340/300 Frankfort Ky
Asa qualifier=318/300 London ky 
London ky asa pro/am=203/200
Ky triple crown 1st leg=363/400
Ky triple crown 2nd leg=409/400


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

302/330
293/330
297/330
299/330
i added in 11's and made my scores out of 330


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

309/330
299/330
315/330
299/330
300/330
305/330 
these are my scores and im still shooting 3d


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe we should break it up between green stake and yellow stake.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Not that I really care about the score too much but my leagues go out of 400 and the 370 out of 400 would put me at 92.5% not 84%. You did my score out of 440 when they are no 11s at my shoots that I go to.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the best way to handle the X thing would be for everyone to use IBO scoring. If your club doesn't count X's as 11, keep track of your own and add that to your score at the end for this league.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I would do that Kevin, but hontestly I don't remember how many 11s I would have had. That score was my last 3D that I went to which was like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats fine, if you go to another shoot just try and keep track. No big deal if you don't, just trying to think of the easiest way to keep everybody on the same page. On a sidenote, have you figured out what you're doing for the Worlds?


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Not yet man. I got a letter in the mail that I qualified but I am not sure if I can go yet. I really hope I can but I am not sure yet.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a new high of 246 out of 330 =75 points.


----------

